# Lekka Vapors Custom Made Mix



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

Ok so me and @Tristan have been seeing a lot of each other these last couple of weeks, reason for that is the Banana and Peanut butter juice he custom made for me!

So I mentioned this banana and peanut butter on a other topic and LekkaVapors said they will make it for me. 

Got the first bottle from @Tristan that he just mixed and he told me I had to steep it for a while before it would taste right, so when I got home I tried it and all I tasted was banana. Good flavour but no peanut butter at all. So I put it in the drawer and forgot about it and vaped on on the Strapple mint for about a week. 

after a week I ran out off Strapple mint and was working so I couldn't get out and buy some more juice so decided to take the Banana and peanut butter with me so I at least have something to vape. 

DAMN was this stuff good, Full banana flavour with this peanut butter taste that just hangs in your mouth on exhale! Thick dense vapor! Ok so this was a first mix, lets say a concept juice but damn it was good, Id prefer a little bit more peanut butter but the way it is now its not over powering or anything like that. I've had a whole lot of people taste it and that was basicly a turning point for them to convert to ecigs! ITS THE HOLY GRAIL OF EJUICE! So I'm ordering this juice non stop, my brother and brother in law is ordering this stuff constantly and other friends are also ordering this the whole time. One friend does not wanna vape anything else!!! At the moment I'm angry with them cause LekkaVapors cant keep up with this juice. 

Ok so this was a 9mg nic juice, the TH was not major but the flavour was out of this world! even on the Twisp there was full on flavour and this is a 70VG based juice. Vapor production was incredible also because this is a VG juice. I finished 30ml of this in 4 days!!!!!

Last notes: Dont buy this!!! Dont even think of ordering this from @Tristan!!! You will spend your every last cent on this juice and if everyone orders this I'll never get anymore!!! hahahaha!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Great commentary on a custom juice Hein!

Sounds very tasty - I need to try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

Thank you for sharing this secret, @Hein510

Reactions: Like 1


----------

